

Calling all entrepreneurs - introducing PitchTV - ique
http://www.virgin.com/richard-branson/blog/calling-all-entrepreneurs-introducing-pitchtv
An opportunity to have your pitch aired on virgin flights and on virgin.com
======
kakooljay
Interesting that they'll be airing on Virgin flights.. I'd rather watch random
pitches than most of the movies they show..

